# Places to rent without paying no deposit?



## Yazz_n_bump

Right so OH is being lovely and respectable man by asking me to move in with him... so we can have this baby together, properly like...:thumbup:

However... he is homeless and skint. :nope: Only two weeks ago his ex-house mate kicked him out for no reason what so ever (he hasn't even explained to us even now :growlmad:) 
So OH is living on his mate's sofa, we need to find a place ASAP and it cannot be council as he can't live in a council place (long story.) And we have no money saved so we can't have a place for a deposit is needed :cry: He's been looking for a job like crazy for the past few months and nothing!

I don't know what to do as I don't know where to look if you need deposit or not. Most 2 bed places are £550 p/m which is fine for us as his housing benefit will come through and I just started working. (I earn £700 or so a month, but because I just started I'm skint as well.) Does anyone know anywhere like a website or something? We're looking in the Peterborough area if that's helpful.


----------



## littleblonde

i dont think other than council and housing association there is anywhere. You could try a private rent with a private landlord. See if they will let you pay a deposit over a few months or weeks (however you pay) my sister did that.


----------



## Youngling

To be honest i dont know how it works with renting. Me and oh are getting a mortgage together and cuz u can only really get 90% mortgages we need ten percent deposit, about £10,000!! Wer getting a loan. Dont know if thats an option for you?
x


----------



## suzib76

i think you will find it very hard to find anyone that will rent to you with no deposit hun, especially as you will be on housing benefit and your oh has no job so therefore no employer reference :(


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

I'm not on housing benefit, technqiually I could pay all the rent myself.. but need OH to obviously pay half. And can't get a mortgage don't have credit. Will just have to pay for despoist myself I think. >_<


----------



## trashit

its difficult enough finding anyone who will take you on if your on housing benefit, i was fortunate to find someone but there was nearly a grand up front i had to pay before i even moved in. Its very rare you dont need to put a deposit down on a private property. Im afraid it would have to be council or nothing x


----------



## jenny_wren

most landlords you find in the paper only ask
for a months rent upfront some wont take
housing benefit, however if you get it paid into
your bank account they'll never know!! :thumbup:

also if you do it through the council they pay
your deposit for you, that's what we did &
all their registered landlords take dss

pm me if you need anymore info!

but there is hope hun

xx​


----------



## Youngling

No i dont have any credit either, but iv just ordered a credit card just to give me some sort of credit. Im not going to use it, just so its there.
In the long run renting can be alot more expensive then a mortgage. Rentings dead money.
x


----------



## mum2beagain

hun if u arw living together as a couple because you work your oh wont get housing benefit or anything u may be able to apply ur self for a small amount of housing benfit your self to help but your oh would actually get any now that u will be living togehter as a couple


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Sounds bad but OH and me are going to say we're just house mates therefore he can claim then when he gets a job it'll be fine to say 'oh we got together' etc. But I dunno, cos of the baby, IM SO CONFUSED


----------



## jenny_wren

mum2beagain said:


> hun if u arw living together as a couple because you work your oh wont get housing benefit or anything u may be able to apply ur self for a small amount of housing benfit your self to help but your oh would actually get any now that u will be living togehter as a couple

im confused! my oh works and i claim housing
benefit and we're living together :shrug:​


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

jenny_wren said:


> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> hun if u arw living together as a couple because you work your oh wont get housing benefit or anything u may be able to apply ur self for a small amount of housing benfit your self to help but your oh would actually get any now that u will be living togehter as a couple
> 
> im confused! my oh works and i claim housing
> benefit and we're living together :shrug:​Click to expand...

How the heck?:wacko:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

you should have a look on gumtree 
i think u can look at properties and stuff my cousin told me 2 look on there, but im off to the housing tomorrow.. going to see what they say first x


----------



## mum2beagain

jenny_wren said:


> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> hun if u arw living together as a couple because you work your oh wont get housing benefit or anything u may be able to apply ur self for a small amount of housing benfit your self to help but your oh would actually get any now that u will be living togehter as a couple
> 
> im confused! my oh works and i claim housing
> benefit and we're living together :shrug:​Click to expand...

do they know ur oh lives with u coz when i was renting privatly and my oh was moving in i told the benefit office and they said we were only entitled to £38 a week housing benefit my rent was 775 and my oh earned 1000


----------



## jenny_wren

mum2beagain said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> hun if u arw living together as a couple because you work your oh wont get housing benefit or anything u may be able to apply ur self for a small amount of housing benfit your self to help but your oh would actually get any now that u will be living togehter as a couple
> 
> im confused! my oh works and i claim housing
> benefit and we're living together :shrug:​Click to expand...
> 
> do they know ur oh lives with u coz when i was renting privatly and my oh was moving in i told the benefit office and they said we were only entitled to £38 a week housing benefit my rent was 775 and my oh earned 1000Click to expand...

yea, we filled it out as a couple, we were living together
before we claimed for anything if that helps?

my oh earns 1000, our rent is 775 and we get
170 housing a fort night :shrug: and its been reviewed
twice so i know its 100% right xx​


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Posted an ad on gumtree. Hopefully that may help. Going to scan the newspapers tomorrow at work like a mad woman!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

jenny_wren said:


> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> hun if u arw living together as a couple because you work your oh wont get housing benefit or anything u may be able to apply ur self for a small amount of housing benfit your self to help but your oh would actually get any now that u will be living togehter as a couple
> 
> im confused! my oh works and i claim housing
> benefit and we're living together :shrug:​Click to expand...
> 
> do they know ur oh lives with u coz when i was renting privatly and my oh was moving in i told the benefit office and they said we were only entitled to £38 a week housing benefit my rent was 775 and my oh earned 1000Click to expand...
> 
> yea, we filled it out as a couple, we were living together
> before we claimed for anything if that helps?
> 
> my oh earns 1000, our rent is 775 and we get
> 170 housing a fort night :shrug: and its been reviewed
> twice so i know its 100% right xx​Click to expand...

Is it because your claiming it and therefore the mother of the child?


----------



## suzib76

claiming as a couple you get less than say him claiming for his half, but, tbh you are together and its not a good way to start out by lying to the authorities for financial gain


----------



## mum2beagain

jenny_wren said:


> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> hun if u arw living together as a couple because you work your oh wont get housing benefit or anything u may be able to apply ur self for a small amount of housing benfit your self to help but your oh would actually get any now that u will be living togehter as a couple
> 
> im confused! my oh works and i claim housing
> benefit and we're living together :shrug:​Click to expand...
> 
> do they know ur oh lives with u coz when i was renting privatly and my oh was moving in i told the benefit office and they said we were only entitled to £38 a week housing benefit my rent was 775 and my oh earned 1000Click to expand...
> 
> yea, we filled it out as a couple, we were living together
> before we claimed for anything if that helps?
> 
> my oh earns 1000, our rent is 775 and we get
> 170 housing a fort night :shrug: and its been reviewed
> twice so i know its 100% right xx​Click to expand...

oh the rules must have changed then it has been 2 yrs since we were in privatly rented accomadtion thats much better that way how they used to expect 1 persons wage to be enough to live on and pay the rent did make me wonder lol


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

suzib76 said:


> claiming as a couple you get less than say him claiming for his half, but, tbh you are together and its not a good way to start out by lying to the authorities for financial gain

I'm not really going to lie, i'm just frustrated. I wouldn't dare I would be looking over my shoulder 24/7. :winkwink:


----------



## jenny_wren

suzib76 said:


> claiming as a couple you get less than say him claiming for his half, but, tbh you are together and its not a good way to start out by lying to the authorities for financial gain

i wouldn't lie to them, i know i'd get
caught if i did :blush::dohh:

and yazz ... i've no idea but they've calculated
it as that and im the main applicant on all the forms
we fill out other than working tax credits so it might
have something to do with that :shrug:

but i know its right as we've had people come out
and go over all our finances and recalculate it as we
were getting more than that in the beginning lol

xx​


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

mum2beagain said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> hun if u arw living together as a couple because you work your oh wont get housing benefit or anything u may be able to apply ur self for a small amount of housing benfit your self to help but your oh would actually get any now that u will be living togehter as a couple
> 
> im confused! my oh works and i claim housing
> benefit and we're living together :shrug:​Click to expand...
> 
> do they know ur oh lives with u coz when i was renting privatly and my oh was moving in i told the benefit office and they said we were only entitled to £38 a week housing benefit my rent was 775 and my oh earned 1000Click to expand...
> 
> yea, we filled it out as a couple, we were living together
> before we claimed for anything if that helps?
> 
> my oh earns 1000, our rent is 775 and we get
> 170 housing a fort night :shrug: and its been reviewed
> twice so i know its 100% right xx​Click to expand...
> 
> oh the rules must have changed then it has been 2 yrs since we were in privatly rented accomadtion thats much better that way how they used to expect 1 persons wage to be enough to live on and pay the rent did make me wonder lolClick to expand...

So basically OH can claim it just won't be the full amount they normally give? That is still brilliant as he will hopefully (wishing) have a job in the next 2 months. He's going to ring housing benefit offices tomorrow morning and ask about it.


----------



## suzib76

you claim as a couple and you will be entitled to some as you are on a low wage etc so dont worry you will get help - can someone not lend you the deposit?


----------



## jenny_wren

mum2beagain said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> hun if u arw living together as a couple because you work your oh wont get housing benefit or anything u may be able to apply ur self for a small amount of housing benfit your self to help but your oh would actually get any now that u will be living togehter as a couple
> 
> im confused! my oh works and i claim housing
> benefit and we're living together :shrug:​Click to expand...
> 
> do they know ur oh lives with u coz when i was renting privatly and my oh was moving in i told the benefit office and they said we were only entitled to £38 a week housing benefit my rent was 775 and my oh earned 1000Click to expand...
> 
> yea, we filled it out as a couple, we were living together
> before we claimed for anything if that helps?
> 
> my oh earns 1000, our rent is 775 and we get
> 170 housing a fort night :shrug: and its been reviewed
> twice so i know its 100% right xx​Click to expand...
> 
> oh the rules must have changed then it has been 2 yrs since we were in privatly rented accomadtion thats much better that way how they used to expect 1 persons wage to be enough to live on and pay the rent did make me wonder lolClick to expand...

we've been here a year now so it must have
changed at some point :shrug:

we wouldn't be able to live on my oh wages alone
it's so expensive down south :nope:​


----------



## jenny_wren

suzib76 said:


> you claim as a couple and you will be entitled to some as you are on a low wage etc so dont worry you will get help - can someone not lend you the deposit?

house deposits aren't cheap lol

through an agency its 1000-2000

not many people would have that to lend lol

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

if you're living together you'll need to have
both your names on the application

put him as the main person though as he's earning
less :thumbup:​


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

jenny_wren said:


> if you're living together you'll need to have
> both your names on the application
> 
> put him as the main person though as he's earning
> less :thumbup:​

Aha thank you. :happydance: We will do. 

I do have £3,000 saved up but I cannot touch it as it's in my parents account. I lent it to them a time ago when I didn't think I needed it. They still need to find out about pregnancy (waiting till scan next Tuesday) so I think I could maybe use some of that. But i'd rather not as I wanted to use it for a cheap car and a few baby items. :shrug:


----------



## mightyspu

I'm really sorry hon, but there will be very few landlords who will rent to you without a deposit, basically, 1f a tenant (and I am not saying you or your oh would!) did a runner or trashed the property, they would have no way of paying the mortgage back on it, or covering the costs to get it habitable again. 

I'm glad you said you wouldn't go down the route of "we just ended up getting together" as they have ways of finding these things out and you would have to get a 2 bedroom place to make it look convincable.

And I agree that buying would be way out of the question, the poster that said paying rent is "dead money" is correct, however a mortgage is a huge financial commitment to make, especially on only £700.00 pcm. As the daughter of an ex mortgage broker (and currrent letting agent) and a mortgage holder myself, you would not be approved (especially as you have only just started your job, banks like you to have been in your job for a while) 

Can you stay where you are at the present and save for a deposit? In the meantime, could oh attempt to find work to help out?


----------



## mum2beagain

tell me about it down south is a joke it may also be differnt bacause we hadnt had our dd when we put the claim in so we were just a couple coz then they will only pay for what u would be entitiled to say up to a 1 bed place untill baby is born


----------



## jenny_wren

Yazz_n_bump said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> if you're living together you'll need to have
> both your names on the application
> 
> put him as the main person though as he's earning
> less :thumbup:​
> 
> Aha thank you. :happydance: We will do.
> 
> I do have £3,000 saved up but I cannot touch it as it's in my parents account. I lent it to them a time ago when I didn't think I needed it. They still need to find out about pregnancy (waiting till scan next Tuesday) so I think I could maybe use some of that. But i'd rather not as I wanted to use it for a cheap car and a few baby items. :shrug:Click to expand...

i'd speak to the council first and ask them about their
'rent in advance scheme' that way they'll pay your deposit
you pay the first months rent and you'll be able to move out
quicker because you have the money in savings now :thumbup:
anything above £3000 in savings they will class as an income
and will deduct it from your benefits btw!

you're in a really good situation though!!

xxx​


----------



## Mummy2Asher

jenny_wren said:


> most landlords you find in the paper only ask
> for a months rent upfront some wont take
> housing benefit, however if you get it paid into
> your bank account they'll never know!! :thumbup:
> 
> also if you do it through the council they pay
> your deposit for you, that's what we did &
> all their registered landlords take dss
> 
> pm me if you need anymore info!
> 
> but there is hope hun
> 
> xx​

exactly what i would of said! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

mum2beagain said:


> tell me about it down south is a joke it may also be differnt bacause we hadnt had our dd when we put the claim in so we were just a couple coz then they will only pay for what u would be entitiled to say up to a 1 bed place untill baby is born

we were only entitled to about 35 a week without
having our daughter, so we got that for the first month
and reclaimed when she was born! so that'll be why
the amount was so different :dohh:

i was worried she was going to be late and we were
going to struggle to pay the rent, but she was early
so we pulled it off lol

xxx​


----------



## mum2beagain

where abouts are u from jenny wren??


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

mightyspu said:


> I'm really sorry hon, but there will be very few landlords who will rent to you without a deposit, basically, 1f a tenant (and I am not saying you or your oh would!) did a runner or trashed the property, they would have no way of paying the mortgage back on it, or covering the costs to get it habitable again.
> 
> I'm glad you said you wouldn't go down the route of "we just ended up getting together" as they have ways of finding these things out and you would have to get a 2 bedroom place to make it look convincable.
> 
> And I agree that buying would be way out of the question, the poster that said paying rent is "dead money" is correct, however a mortgage is a huge financial commitment to make, especially on only £700.00 pcm. As the daughter of an ex mortgage broker (and currrent letting agent) and a mortgage holder myself, you would not be approved (especially as you have only just started your job, banks like you to have been in your job for a while)
> 
> Can you stay where you are at the present and save for a deposit? In the meantime, could oh attempt to find work to help out?

I can stay where I am quite happily but OH cannot as he is living on people's sofas and he can't crash at his mum's for a month or two as it's out in the country side. OH is looking every day, even getting me to ask my boss if there's any postions coming up soon which there is.


----------



## jenny_wren

mum2beagain said:


> where abouts are u from jenny wren??

hampshire :thumbup: xx​


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

jenny_wren said:


> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> if you're living together you'll need to have
> both your names on the application
> 
> put him as the main person though as he's earning
> less :thumbup:​
> 
> Aha thank you. :happydance: We will do.
> 
> I do have £3,000 saved up but I cannot touch it as it's in my parents account. I lent it to them a time ago when I didn't think I needed it. They still need to find out about pregnancy (waiting till scan next Tuesday) so I think I could maybe use some of that. But i'd rather not as I wanted to use it for a cheap car and a few baby items. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i'd speak to the council first and ask them about their
> 'rent in advance scheme' that way they'll pay your deposit
> you pay the first months rent and you'll be able to move out
> quicker because you have the money in savings now :thumbup:
> anything above £3000 in savings they will class as an income
> and will deduct it from your benefits btw!
> 
> you're in a really good situation though!!
> 
> xxx​Click to expand...

£3,000 is in my parents account. They did this so I wouldn't get taxed and because they needed to borrow the money to do the kitchen and I think they have enough to pay me back now. So I could possibly take out £1,000 or how ever much desposit and pay and they can be none the wiser about the rest.


----------



## jenny_wren

Yazz_n_bump said:


> I can stay where I am quite happily but OH cannot as he is living on people's sofas and he can't crash at his mum's for a month or two as it's out in the country side. OH is looking every day, even getting me to ask my boss if there's any postions coming up soon which there is.

no way he could stay at yours for a few months?
until you've got everything sorted and start to move out?
to get a job you really need an address lol

xx​


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

mum2beagain said:


> tell me about it down south is a joke it may also be differnt bacause we hadnt had our dd when we put the claim in so we were just a couple coz then they will only pay for what u would be entitiled to say up to a 1 bed place untill baby is born

1 place bed? That's silly. It's only £100 or so extra a month for a extra bedroom in Peterborough so me and OH are fine with that. I'm glad I moved aha, I used to live in Portsmouth.


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

jenny_wren said:


> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> I can stay where I am quite happily but OH cannot as he is living on people's sofas and he can't crash at his mum's for a month or two as it's out in the country side. OH is looking every day, even getting me to ask my boss if there's any postions coming up soon which there is.
> 
> no way he could stay at yours for a few months?
> until you've got everything sorted and start to move out?
> to get a job you really need an address lol
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

My parents are completely iffy, hence why I'm even more happier to be moving out. They do not like OH very much and don't know about the baby yet so :shrug: I think they'll kill him rather than put him up here, which is completely unfair.


----------



## annawrigley

i really dont know anything about the system so cant help you there, but just reading through i think your parents will be much more willing to help out once they know about the baby and can hopefully give you some of that money back for a deposit :flower: xx


----------



## jenny_wren

Yazz_n_bump said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> if you're living together you'll need to have
> both your names on the application
> 
> put him as the main person though as he's earning
> less :thumbup:​
> 
> Aha thank you. :happydance: We will do.
> 
> I do have £3,000 saved up but I cannot touch it as it's in my parents account. I lent it to them a time ago when I didn't think I needed it. They still need to find out about pregnancy (waiting till scan next Tuesday) so I think I could maybe use some of that. But i'd rather not as I wanted to use it for a cheap car and a few baby items. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i'd speak to the council first and ask them about their
> 'rent in advance scheme' that way they'll pay your deposit
> you pay the first months rent and you'll be able to move out
> quicker because you have the money in savings now :thumbup:
> anything above £3000 in savings they will class as an income
> and will deduct it from your benefits btw!
> 
> you're in a really good situation though!!
> 
> xxx​Click to expand...
> 
> £3,000 is in my parents account. They did this so I wouldn't get taxed and because they needed to borrow the money to do the kitchen and I think they have enough to pay me back now. So I could possibly take out £1,000 or how ever much desposit and pay and they can be none the wiser about the rest.Click to expand...

i didn't realise it was in their account ... in which case they
cant deduct it as it'll be classed as your parents money which
they're giving you as a gift :winkwink: lol

but yea you're in a good position, you could see estate agent
and do it through them but it would cost you about 1500 or
do it through the council and pay for the first months which'll
save you quite a bit ...

what they did for us was lend us the first months rent and the deposit
and we're paying them the rent back, but if they paid for the deposit
and you paid the first months rent you wouldn't have to pay them a penny
back they'd get the deposit back when you eventually move out

hope im making sense LOL

xxx​


----------



## mum2beagain

Yazz_n_bump said:


> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> tell me about it down south is a joke it may also be differnt bacause we hadnt had our dd when we put the claim in so we were just a couple coz then they will only pay for what u would be entitiled to say up to a 1 bed place untill baby is born
> 
> 1 place bed? That's silly. It's only £100 or so extra a month for a extra bedroom in Peterborough so me and OH are fine with that. I'm glad I moved aha, I used to live in Portsmouth.Click to expand...

i live in guildford the rents are so high its rediculouse lol


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

annawrigley said:


> i really dont know anything about the system so cant help you there, but just reading through i think your parents will be much more willing to help out once they know about the baby and can hopefully give you some of that money back for a deposit :flower: xx

Thank you, but I'm so unsure. I don't even know how they will react to the news, or the fact that me and OH wish to find our own place.


----------



## jenny_wren

mum2beagain said:


> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> tell me about it down south is a joke it may also be differnt bacause we hadnt had our dd when we put the claim in so we were just a couple coz then they will only pay for what u would be entitiled to say up to a 1 bed place untill baby is born
> 
> 1 place bed? That's silly. It's only £100 or so extra a month for a extra bedroom in Peterborough so me and OH are fine with that. I'm glad I moved aha, I used to live in Portsmouth.Click to expand...
> 
> i live in guildford the rents are so high its rediculouse lolClick to expand...

:rofl: it's day light robbery down here!!
dont get me started on the council tax and water rates either!

my oh wont move away from his family so we HAVE
to pay stupid amounts of rent!​


----------



## jenny_wren

Yazz_n_bump said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i really dont know anything about the system so cant help you there, but just reading through i think your parents will be much more willing to help out once they know about the baby and can hopefully give you some of that money back for a deposit :flower: xx
> 
> Thank you, but I'm so unsure. I don't even know how they will react to the news, or the fact that me and OH wish to find our own place.Click to expand...

parents are always shocked but you cant
live at home forever i'm sure once they come
round to the idea it'll all fall into place!

xx​


----------



## mum2beagain

jenny_wren said:


> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> tell me about it down south is a joke it may also be differnt bacause we hadnt had our dd when we put the claim in so we were just a couple coz then they will only pay for what u would be entitiled to say up to a 1 bed place untill baby is born
> 
> 1 place bed? That's silly. It's only £100 or so extra a month for a extra bedroom in Peterborough so me and OH are fine with that. I'm glad I moved aha, I used to live in Portsmouth.Click to expand...
> 
> i live in guildford the rents are so high its rediculouse lolClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: it's day light robbery down here!!
> dont get me started on the council tax and water rates either!
> 
> my oh wont move away from his family so we HAVE
> to pay stupid amounts of rent!​Click to expand...

lol water rates are bloody ludicruse we have a similar situation with my oh and his family lol bloody men eh


----------



## jenny_wren

mum2beagain said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> tell me about it down south is a joke it may also be differnt bacause we hadnt had our dd when we put the claim in so we were just a couple coz then they will only pay for what u would be entitiled to say up to a 1 bed place untill baby is born
> 
> 1 place bed? That's silly. It's only £100 or so extra a month for a extra bedroom in Peterborough so me and OH are fine with that. I'm glad I moved aha, I used to live in Portsmouth.Click to expand...
> 
> i live in guildford the rents are so high its rediculouse lolClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: it's day light robbery down here!!
> dont get me started on the council tax and water rates either!
> 
> my oh wont move away from his family so we HAVE
> to pay stupid amounts of rent!​Click to expand...
> 
> lol water rates are bloody ludicruse we have a similar situation with my oh and his family lol bloody men ehClick to expand...

yours a mummys boy too? :rofl:

things would be so much easier if i were single lol
could move to cheap old scotland then :rofl:

xx​


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

jenny_wren said:


> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> if you're living together you'll need to have
> both your names on the application
> 
> put him as the main person though as he's earning
> less :thumbup:​
> 
> Aha thank you. :happydance: We will do.
> 
> I do have £3,000 saved up but I cannot touch it as it's in my parents account. I lent it to them a time ago when I didn't think I needed it. They still need to find out about pregnancy (waiting till scan next Tuesday) so I think I could maybe use some of that. But i'd rather not as I wanted to use it for a cheap car and a few baby items. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i'd speak to the council first and ask them about their
> 'rent in advance scheme' that way they'll pay your deposit
> you pay the first months rent and you'll be able to move out
> quicker because you have the money in savings now :thumbup:
> anything above £3000 in savings they will class as an income
> and will deduct it from your benefits btw!
> 
> you're in a really good situation though!!
> 
> xxx​Click to expand...
> 
> £3,000 is in my parents account. They did this so I wouldn't get taxed and because they needed to borrow the money to do the kitchen and I think they have enough to pay me back now. So I could possibly take out £1,000 or how ever much desposit and pay and they can be none the wiser about the rest.Click to expand...
> 
> i didn't realise it was in their account ... in which case they
> cant deduct it as it'll be classed as your parents money which
> they're giving you as a gift :winkwink: lol
> 
> but yea you're in a good position, you could see estate agent
> and do it through them but it would cost you about 1500 or
> do it through the council and pay for the first months which'll
> save you quite a bit ...
> 
> what they did for us was lend us the first months rent and the deposit
> and we're paying them the rent back, but if they paid for the deposit
> and you paid the first months rent you wouldn't have to pay them a penny
> back they'd get the deposit back when you eventually move out
> 
> hope im making sense LOL
> 
> xxx​Click to expand...

:D I'm going to go to council next Tuesday hopefully after the scan with OH. Even though they won't house him maybe they'll help us. If they gave us deposit money that would be simply amazing.


----------



## jenny_wren

Yazz_n_bump said:


> :D I'm going to go to council next Tuesday hopefully after the scan with OH. Even though they won't house him maybe they'll help us. If they gave us deposit money that would be simply amazing.

no harm in asking, they probs wont do anything until
you're 24 weeks but it's always good to get a head start
on everything i went to them about an hour after my
12 week scan filled out all the forms, gave them all my
documents to photocopy and got everything done, im
a tad organised when it comes to these things lol then
i went back after my 22 week scan so they could see
everything was progressing and we had a place when i
was 36 weeks gone, but you should get one much quicker
as you wont have to wait about for the funds lol

xxx​


----------



## mum2beagain

[/QUOTE]

yours a mummys boy too? :rofl:

things would be so much easier if i were single lol
could move to cheap old scotland then :rofl:

xx[/CENTER][/QUOTE]

yes very much a mummys boy lol x


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl: atleast im not the only one with a sap!​


----------



## mum2beagain

i wouldnt mind but hes 25 and were married lol still he has to see his mum on a weekly basis or hell breaks loose :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

mum2beagain said:


> i wouldnt mind but hes 25 and were married lol still he has to see his mum on a weekly basis or hell breaks loose :rofl:

SNAP except we're not married!
we see them every weekend as well
and when she phones he'll run to her like a shot!

he's one of 4 boys but for some reason he seems
to be mummys little angel :wacko:

but if i wanna see my mum he MOANS :rofl:

we even moved into a place that's round the corner
from his mum so he wouldn't be too far away lol 

xx​


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Do you have a charity called Open Doors near you?


----------



## glitterbomb

I'm not sure where you are, but on craigslist I see apartment complexes running specials like a 99.00 deposit and first months rent free.


----------



## lily123

EmzyMathRuby said:


> Do you have a charity called Open Doors near you?

As in the Christian Charity? x


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

Jenny_wren you were lucky to get a property so quickly when you were pregnant. Do you privately rent and the housing pay or isit council? 

My OH had a baby with his ex and they had to live in a hostel until his daughter was a year old before they got a proper place. Most of the people I know in London that are either single mums or can't afford to privately rent and need to go on housing benefit etc have had to go into hostel for a good while after the baby is born......Its really bad! 

I'm currently on the council list band C but I would be waiting years before I find somewhere. 

There is some estate agents (I dont have a clue which ones sorry) but they help to house people that are on benefits....they find you the property you are looking for, Move you in straight away and arrange for housing benefit to be paid into the landlords account. As for the deposit before hand some do ask for deposits but they do allow for it to be paid bit by bit each month. 

The others that dont want deposits you usually need a guarantor to sign papers saying (in normal language) "if person X and person Y trash your house and dont pay rent then I will be liable to pay it" The guarantor also needs to provide bank statements ect to prove they would be able to cover your rent i.e show their (guarantors) wage slips.


The only reason why I know all this even though Im not a single parent but my mum was and our grandad was our guarantor when we moved back to London from Ireland. So maybe your mum or dad could be your guarantor ?? Good luck hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## debsxhim

I don't live in the UK, but here they usually require a deposit. Perhaps talk to a relative or friend and ask to borrow money for the deposit and say you will pay them back as soon as you get your first check? They do deposits for damages and stuff. Maybe if you find a website of a place you like, you can tell them you will not have money for depoist until NEXT month and see what they say. If you're lucky enough they will tell you its fine, and just nag you to pay it if you don't. 

Good luck. :D


----------



## jenny_wren

MyFirstNoodle said:


> Jenny_wren you were lucky to get a property so quickly when you were pregnant. Do you privately rent and the housing pay or isit council?

we had an eviction notice and the council agreed that
if we stayed with my oh's folks for another month they'd
find us somewhere to live, they gave us a choice between
2 flats and we picked this one and moved in 4 weeks after
viewing it ... we're privately renting because we didn't have
enough points to get a council house so we're here until
we have another lo and we'll go back to the council and see
what they can do :thumbup: we get housing to help with the
rent as it's the highest it can be for a 2 bed and they paid
our deposit for us to move in. it was either they help us or
we became homeless ... we were offered a bnb but it was 200
a week which we couldn't afford so we agreed to stay an
extra month if they put us in contact with some landlords :thumbup:

xxx​


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

jenny_wren said:


> MyFirstNoodle said:
> 
> 
> Jenny_wren you were lucky to get a property so quickly when you were pregnant. Do you privately rent and the housing pay or isit council?
> 
> we had an eviction notice and the council agreed that
> if we stayed with my oh's folks for another month they'd
> find us somewhere to live, they gave us a choice between
> 2 flats and we picked this one and moved in 4 weeks after
> viewing it ... we're privately renting because we didn't have
> enough points to get a council house so we're here until
> we have another lo and we'll go back to the council and see
> what they can do :thumbup: we get housing to help with the
> rent as it's the highest it can be for a 2 bed and they paid
> our deposit for us to move in. it was either they help us or
> we became homeless ... we were offered a bnb but it was 200
> a week which we couldn't afford so we agreed to stay an
> extra month if they put us in contact with some landlords :thumbup:
> 
> xxx​Click to expand...

Wow thats not too bad I suppose!! The council dont really care down here....you would be stuck into a hostel until they found you somewhere which WOULDNT be on top of their priority list! £200 a week with only one of you working is alot......it makes you think dont these people realise how expensive it is to rent/buy food and basicaly LIVE off one persons wages supporting a family!!! :growlmad: how could they even offer a bnb at that cost :shrug:!! But glad you have somewhere now.. I hope when you have your next LO they are just as quick for you xx


----------



## jenny_wren

MyFirstNoodle said:


> Wow thats not too bad I suppose!! The council dont really care down here....you would be stuck into a hostel until they found you somewhere which WOULDNT be on top of their priority list! £200 a week with only one of you working is alot......it makes you think dont these people realise how expensive it is to rent/buy food and basicaly LIVE off one persons wages supporting a family!!! :growlmad: how could they even offer a bnb at that cost :shrug:!! But glad you have somewhere now.. I hope when you have your next LO they are just as quick for you xx

aw thankyou :hugs:

it did take alot of arse kicking and threats
before they started to really help!
we were prepared to live in his car and take it
to the papers if we had too :haha:
we couldn't physically stay with his mum or mine
so they HAD to do something lol

and i agree 200 a week is ridiculous for a room
and a toilet!

xx​


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

jenny_wren said:


> MyFirstNoodle said:
> 
> 
> Wow thats not too bad I suppose!! The council dont really care down here....you would be stuck into a hostel until they found you somewhere which WOULDNT be on top of their priority list! £200 a week with only one of you working is alot......it makes you think dont these people realise how expensive it is to rent/buy food and basicaly LIVE off one persons wages supporting a family!!! :growlmad: how could they even offer a bnb at that cost :shrug:!! But glad you have somewhere now.. I hope when you have your next LO they are just as quick for you xx
> 
> aw thankyou :hugs:
> 
> it did take alot of arse kicking and threats
> before they started to really help!
> we were prepared to live in his car and take it
> to the papers if we had too :haha:
> we couldn't physically stay with his mum or mine
> so they HAD to do something lol
> 
> and i agree 200 a week is ridiculous for a room
> and a toilet!
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

:rofl: you were going to camp in the car <----:haha: that made me laugh! But also made me angry that you had to suggest such a thing before they got off their arses :grr:!! You camping in your car would of made front pages I bet any money!! yeah I dont know what some of these people are thinking offering you such a place :wacko: xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

MyFirstNoodle said:


> :rofl: you were going to camp in the car <----:haha: that made me laugh! But also made me angry that you had to suggest such a thing before they got off their arses :grr:!! You camping in your car would of made front pages I bet any money!! yeah I dont know what some of these people are thinking offering you such a place :wacko: xxx

my mum camped in the council offices until they
gave her a place :rofl: she refused to move so they magically
found her a place 5 mins before they shut :rofl:

the papers would have loved a pregnant teen living
in a car could have showed them right up! :winkwink:​


----------



## NuKe

this might have been suggested before, but have you tried gumtree?


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

jenny_wren said:


> MyFirstNoodle said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: you were going to camp in the car <----:haha: that made me laugh! But also made me angry that you had to suggest such a thing before they got off their arses :grr:!! You camping in your car would of made front pages I bet any money!! yeah I dont know what some of these people are thinking offering you such a place :wacko: xxx
> 
> my mum camped in the council offices until they
> gave her a place :rofl: she refused to move so they magically
> found her a place 5 mins before they shut :rofl:
> 
> the papers would have loved a pregnant teen living
> in a car could have showed them right up! :winkwink:​Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:!!!!! I am sooooooooo getting you and your mum to come down here when I get pregnant and if I need the councils help :haha: I will have your mum sleeping in the offices and you outside sleeping in one of *there *cars (Ok I know you didnt say you were gunna sleep in one of there cars but that was just added to the image in my head because THAT would be funny) :rofl: 

Yeah I don't think ANYONE would be impressed with a pregnant lady sleeping in the car.....:grr: they would have a riot with a whole bunch of hormonal pregnant ladies outside the office :haha:

Ok I will stop now! But that was funny! Thank god it didnt have to come to that!! xx:hugs:


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl: pregnant lady riot!!

can just picture it now!

:rofl:​


----------

